# 91 Wrangler 4" lift Uni Mount ?



## mtnxtreme (Jan 25, 2011)

Just picked up a 91 Wrangler with 33" tires and a 4" lift to replace my 94 which is rotted into the ground and engine knocking. But it has a Western Uni Mount that is almost new. What do I need to do to install the plow on my new Jeep? Will I have to lower my mounts and if so lower how and where ? Does anyone know the sweet spot these plows like to be ? I read somewhere the mounts need to be 8-10-1/2" off the ground and or A-frame needs to be level?? I can weld so fabbing up is no problem, but need some guidance on dimensions.
And before anyone starts telling me the 33's are too big due to a lack of gearing, I have 4.88 with ARB lockers.


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

i can't speak for a wrangler, but i had to do something similar for my cj7. 4" lift with 35's. i'm not familiar with the uni mount but perhaps mine was similar. i extended the frame mounts to level things out.. 5/16" plate and i added some narrow flat stock to the edges for supports, kinda like an i-beam.



how it attached in the front..


----------



## mtnxtreme (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice, is there much pressure on your leaves? What are the A frames optimal height, level?


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

nah not really. those clamps sit right up against the spring plates too so they get a little aft support/bracing from that too. i always tried to go easy with it though, not ramming the banks and avoiding objects etc. to avoid beating up the leaf springs. 

i want to say the optimal height was 8-10" or so. it did say in the manual i downloaded from western's website, but i don't recall exactly what it was. i'm sure you can download the manual for yours if you don't have it already. it should tell you in there. 

i actually don't own that jeep anymore so i'm going off 2 year memories here...


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

blade down



blade up, not much squat at all.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Mounting on the leaf springs really sounds like a bad idea all around..


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

that's how they were made back then.


----------



## mtnxtreme (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm thinking of either extending my Uni Mount down or puting taller mounts on teh A frame ? Staring at it and getting nuts !


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Fab a giant edge.....thats what Im doing on my tj, I dont wanna do a bracket drop.


----------



## mtnxtreme (Jan 25, 2011)

cjshloman;1679920 said:


> Fab a giant edge.....thats what Im doing on my tj, I dont wanna do a bracket drop.


I need 6", so your saying have a big piece of steel made up to replace the edge or weld one to it, man that would be heavy, you got any pics. I wonder if it would trip more.


----------



## mtnxtreme (Jan 25, 2011)

cjshloman;1679920 said:


> Fab a giant edge.....thats what Im doing on my tj, I dont wanna do a bracket drop.


Anyone else ever try this, wondering if it would act like a lever and trip the plow more ?? Good idea in theory but I'm wondering.


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

mtnxtreme;1683054 said:


> Anyone else ever try this, wondering if it would act like a lever and trip the plow more ?? Good idea in theory but I'm wondering.


ya, i would think so, putting the bottom that much further down would trip it easier. could always add a spring to stiffen it up, but getting 1/2" hardened steel made in your plow width and 12" tall would cost some coin.

I have a similar dilemma on my jeep and am just going to make my mount fairly easy to remove


----------



## mtnxtreme (Jan 25, 2011)

Ya I kinda came to that conclusion also so I 'm gonna fab up lowering plates and weld my tabs onto them, but make them so I can ubolt in summer.


----------

